# Freezer Paper vs Wax Paper



## spicyjem (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok - Total guy question here!  I can't find any freezer paper to line the inside of my PVC mold.  Can I just use WAX paper instead?


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 25, 2011)

Freezer paper is more sturdy and easier to fold to line your mold.  Use freezer paper. Wax paper is rather flimsy for the task.


----------



## calico21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wax paper is not regarded as a good substitute, but baking parchment paper is good.
Look around other plastic wraps or cake decorating areas. If there is a Michael's around your area they will have it in the cake area.


----------



## lsg (Mar 25, 2011)

In my experience waxed paper is too flimsy and tears easily.  Freezer paper or parchment paper works best.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 25, 2011)

We dont have freezer paper here, so I use baking paper.  Have used wax papper at it just gets soggy and breaks, and sticks to the soap so you have to pull it off in little peices.

Has anyone ever used any sort of plastic?  I remember when I first started researching there were lots of videos on utube where they used plasic bags.

I have a fold down mold and tried freezer bags (cut and stuck to sides with chrisco) and it worked really really well.  Is there any reason not to do it this way?


----------



## foresthome (Mar 25, 2011)

I usually use parchment paper, but I have also used plastic wrap. They actually worked about the same and the plastic wrap came off of the soap easier. I have 3 HDEP soap molds that come apart. If I do regular CP soap I usually refridgerate it to prevent gel, I prefer the creamier look, and either works fine. If I do CPOP I use the paper only. 
I wouldn't recommend these molds, I am not that happy with them, although they are fine for what I do. I just ordered my first Upland mold and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive, but one Upland mold was the same price as all 3 of the other molds.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't use wax paper!  Save yourself a mess.  Can't imagine parchment paper is better since it isn't coated, but I haven't tried it.  Go with freezer paper, to be found at any major grocery store.  People also use shelf liner or contact paper.  Then after you're totally frustrated dealing with this situtation buy yourself some silicone molds.  Less headache.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 26, 2011)

I've used both parchment paper and freezer paper.  I like the freezer paper better. It is easier to work with (tape just won't stick to baker's parchment), and it peels off nicely.  But if you can't find freezer paper, use parchment.


----------



## cowgirl4him (Mar 26, 2011)

I used plastic (seran sp?) wrap to line mine last night, this morning my soap slid right out of the mold (I use 12''x4''x4''ish drawer organisers), I usually use waxed paper but I ran out. Wow, I've never had it easier to get my soap out of the mold and it was easier to line my molds with, I'm going to stick with that from now on.


----------



## see (Mar 26, 2011)

i never knew there was a difference.  ive been using wax paper from dollar general and never had a problem.   i use wood molds that dont fold down.  ive even reused the paper a couple times but that does take some care when unwrapping the soap.  most cases i have one or 2 tears when unwrapping, but mostly b/c i just rip it off.

happy soaping


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 26, 2011)

see said:
			
		

> i never knew there was a difference.



Freezer paper is basically the heavy-duty white butcher paper that your grocer/butcher wraps your cuts of meat in, but one side of the heavy-duty paper is coated with some kind of slick, water-resistant plastic, which comes in very handy for lining soap molds. My local grocery stocks it down the same aisle as the foil, plastic wrap, wax paper, parchment paper, etc... It's pretty durable and can be re-used several times.

IrishLass


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 26, 2011)

cowgirl4him said:
			
		

> I used plastic (seran sp?) wrap to line mine last night, this morning my soap slid right out of the mold (I use 12''x4''x4''ish drawer organisers), I usually use waxed paper but I ran out. Wow, I've never had it easier to get my soap out of the mold and it was easier to line my molds with, I'm going to stick with that from now on.



I've used freezer bags and 'glued' them to the sides with chrisco (like when you use durocell (sp) ) - for my last 3 soaps - soap comes out perfect and you can wipe it down and use again.
I thought it might melt the plastic, but all have gelled and its fine.  I wonder why this isnt comonly practised?


----------



## Maria (Mar 26, 2011)

I have only used wax paper to line my molds and it works fine.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 27, 2011)

It's wild that some people can use wax paper with no problem.  I can't even put cut soap on it to keep it off my counter because it bleeds through and makes a mess. :?


----------



## Healinya (Mar 27, 2011)

see said:
			
		

> i never knew there was a difference.  ive been using wax paper from dollar general and never had a problem.   i use wood molds that dont fold down.  ive even reused the paper a couple times but that does take some care when unwrapping the soap.  most cases i have one or 2 tears when unwrapping, but mostly b/c i just rip it off.
> 
> happy soaping



Do you leave it ungelled and uncolored? I wonder what it is you do that is making the difference..

I used it one based on misinformation I read on the internet... fortunately I only wasted a dollar.. The one time I was brave enough to ask my favorite little deli for a litte of their amazing old fashioned butcher paper.. It was the best!!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 27, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> It's wild that some people can use wax paper with no problem.  I can't even put cut soap on it to keep it off my counter because it bleeds through and makes a mess. :?



Yes and some people have no trouble at all folding the ends of the freezer paper for the mold.  I'm still not one of those.  

Put a towel under the soap when you cut it, then just throw the towel in the washer.  I use the same towels to insulate and cut.  They haven't made it to the washer yet.


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 27, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Don't use wax paper!  Save yourself a mess.  Can't imagine parchment paper is better since it isn't coated, but I haven't tried it.  Go with freezer paper, to be found at any major grocery store.  People also use shelf liner or contact paper.  Then after you're totally frustrated dealing with this situtation buy yourself some silicone molds.  Less headache.



Parchment paper works because it's coated with silicone.  That's why tape won't stick to it, either.  For molds I have to line, I use freezer paper.  Cheaper than parchment.  The very first time I soaped, I used waxed paper.  NEVER made that mistake again.  What a mess.  Plastic wrap is fine if you don't mind wrinkles on the surface of the soap.  I wouldn't use plastic wrap for a large mold, but that's just me.

Can't beat silicone molds, tho, for ease of use.

If you're lining PVC round pipe, how about making a circle of freezer paper and slipping it inside the pipe?  Easy peasy, as my granddaughter says!


----------

